# Top ten worst actors.



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

We just had a list of the top ten best actors now it's time for the worst.
what would you say are the top ten actors in ever.


*Jean Claude Van Damme*
*David Hasselhoff*--He sings as bad as he acts
*Morgan Fairchild*---plastic
*Ice Cube*-----you can make all the "funny faces" you want you still suck.
*Omar *Epps---He thinks he's funny.....nope.
*David Caruso* --putting his hands on his hips, tilting his head, and delivering some of the corny lines in every scene. looks like he 's trying to be like Columbo.
*William Shatner* 
*Pamela Anderson*
*Drew Berrymore* 
*Ben Affleck*


----------



## Flex (Mar 12, 2006)

Worst actor EVER.








Shit, at least Jean Claude made some good movies. Hayden makes me loathe him.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 12, 2006)

1) *Steven Seagal* 
2) *Jacky Chan*
3) *Jean Claude Van Damme*
4) *Halle Berry*
5) *Vin Deisle*
6) *Chuck Norris*
7) *Pauly Shore*
8) *Tom Cruise* - This one is so iffy, because Cruise can suck some major balls in many movies, but then totally redeem himself with "The Last Samurai", and then go do shitty movies again, so I don't know about this one for sure.
9) *Leonardo di Caprio* - Another iffy one. Leonardo played shitty roles like in Titanic, but you can't fucking forget his awesome role as Ernie in "Whats eating Gillbert Grape".
10) *Will Smith* - Will could have escaped my top 10 worst list had it not been for chosing stupid ass roles, like in "Independence day", or "MIB 2". Many of his other movies were awesome, like "I-robot"


----------



## Action-Jackson (Mar 12, 2006)

The guy can't act for shit.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 12, 2006)

I think Tom Cruise and Will Smith are great actors . In fact, aren't they #1 and #2 actors w/ consistantly highest grossing films? And in defense of Jackie Chan, he's good in his Chinese movies.. but like Hasselhoff, he can't sing for shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

Action-Jackson said:
			
		

> The guy can't act for shit.


 
Who is he?


----------



## GFR (Mar 12, 2006)

Action-Jackson said:
			
		

> The guy can't act for shit.


This tool not only can't act but should also be banned from making another movie......And every movie he has been in was a piece of shit also...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2006)

KentDog said:
			
		

> I think Tom Cruise and Will Smith are great actors . In fact, aren't they #1 and #2 actors w/ consistantly highest grossing films? And in defense of Jackie Chan, he's good in his Chinese movies.. but like Hasselhoff, he can't sing for shit.



I like Tom Cruiz and enjoy his movies, he is a great at playing himself in a movie, I would NOT say he is a great actor because he really cannot play anything besides himself. 

Will Smith? LOL.  Will is funny, but certainly not a great actor.


----------



## GFR (Mar 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Who is he?


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0908094/


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 12, 2006)

Keano Reeves - he's always Ted 
Ice Cube


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 12, 2006)

Worst actor definitly has to be Arnold Schwarztseniggar.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Worst actor definitly has to be Arnold Schwarztseniggar.



he is agreat action star, I would not even classify him as an "Actor".


----------



## GFR (Mar 12, 2006)

*Paul Walker*
*Lorenzo Lamas*
*Steven Seagal
Keanu Reeves
Burt Reynolds
Adam Sandler
Freddie Prince Jr
Jamie Kennedy
 Ja Rule
**Ben Affleck


** Lou Ferrigno......worst fake actor ever*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

Ja rule sounds like froggy from the little rascals when he sings.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> Worst actor EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This guy is so bad, he qualifies as a prop.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> *Keano Reeves *- he's always Ted
> Ice Cube



Have you seen....
The Matrix
Feeling Minnesota
Bram Stoker's Dracula
My Own Private Idaho?

I think you might feel differently about him if you have.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 12, 2006)

This is just confusing me further!


----------



## Flex (Mar 12, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Worst actor definitly has to be Arnold Schwarztseniggar.




Remember when I told you that i fixed your brakes?






I lied.

R.I.P. Lexus


----------



## Flex (Mar 12, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> This guy is so bad, he qualifies as a prop.




I don't know, D.

He's definitely not as cool as a lightsaber or the millenium falcon. 

The guy's not even a prop. He's excretement.


----------



## footballmaniac (Mar 12, 2006)

Keanu Reeves wasn't even that good in the matrix.


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 12, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> Remember when I told you that i fixed your brakes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dumbass, Im 01 lexusGS430, not an 06' GS300


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Have you seen....
> The Matrix
> Feeling Minnesota
> Bram Stoker's Dracula
> ...



Ted
Ted
Ted
Gay Ted


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 12, 2006)

I Am An F..b..i Agent!


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Ted
> Ted
> Ted
> Gay Ted



You are obviously very intelligent.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You are obviously very intelligent.


----------



## Flex (Mar 12, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> dumbass, Im 01 lexusGS430, not an 06' GS300




Gotcha, bitch.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 12, 2006)

That Hayden Star Wars dude
Colin Farrel
Keanu
Jean Claude
Steven Seagal
Shatner
Hasselhoff
Vin Diesel
Shaq
Marky Mark


----------



## maniclion (Mar 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> *David Caruso* --putting his hands on his hips, tilting his head, and delivering some of the corny lines in every scene. looks like he 's trying to be like Columbo.


If you watch Hawaii 5-0 you'll see a mirror image of Jack Lord doing Steve Mcgarrett in David Caruso's CSI Miami character.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 12, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> If you watch Hawaii 5-0 you'll see a mirror image of Jack Lord doing Steve Mcgarrett in David Caruso's CSI Miami character.


 
Its been a while since I saw 5-0 but if he keeps bent over like that his next role would probably be the Hunchback Of Notre Dame.

CSI has nothing on Law & Order.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 12, 2006)

Keanu Reeves is emo.  He may even be qualified to be an emo ninja:


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not saying I don't like his movies.  He gets great roles.  I love the Matrix and Point Break is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## fufu (Mar 12, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I'm not saying I don't like his movies.  He gets great roles.  I love the Matrix and Point Break is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 13, 2006)

Jean Clause Van Dumb

Keanu Reeves is a piece of wood - but I do like him.


*I disagree on:*

Leonardo DiCapro:  He _is_ a great actor, IMO.

Yes, he has boyish looks.

"What eating Gilbert's Grape" was an amazing performance.

I am not a Tom Cruise fan, but I think he's a good actor.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Mar 13, 2006)

hahah wow, took too long to say Keanu Reeves....


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Mar 13, 2006)

Top ten best actors are.....







1.) Mr. Feeny
2.) Mr. Feeny
3.) Mr. Feeny
4.) Mr. Feeny
5.) Mr. Feeny
6.) Mr. Feeny
7.) Mr. Feeny
8.) Mr. Feeny
9.) Mr. Feeny
10.) GEORGE FEENY


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 13, 2006)

Anybody named Bruce.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 13, 2006)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> *I disagree on:*
> 
> Leonardo DiCapro:  He _is_ a great actor, IMO.
> 
> ...



agreed, whoever said this is completely wrong.  He is an excellent actor.  Catch me if you can, Aviator, Basketball diaries, This boys life (great movie), he is an awesome actor, very talented.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 13, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> agreed, whoever said this is completely wrong.  He is an excellent actor.  Catch me if you can, Aviator, Basketball diaries, This boys life (great movie), he is an awesome actor, very talented.




GHEY!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2006)

Ice Cube still sucks as an actor, for that matter most rappers do suck as actors.
I do like Will Smith but then again I never considered him a "Real Rapper"


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

Lawl I disagree, I like Ice Cube but hate Will Smith.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> Lawl I disagree, I like Ice Cube but hate Will Smith.


In the Friday movies he was only good as a straight man in Friday 1, when he had to carry friday 2 with Epps it sucked bad.
He was good in real life dramas, but as an action hero (Anaconda, TripleXXx) he sucks.


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

Ever see "Three Kings"? It had George Clooney, Mark Wahlberg and Ice Cube in it. It was pretty good. Non your typical action movie though.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2006)

fufu said:


> Ever see "Three Kings"? It had George Clooney, Mark Wahlberg and Ice Cube in it. It was pretty good. Non your typical action movie though.


I wanted to see that also.....


----------



## fufu (Sep 25, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I wanted to see that also.....



Then go to your local movie rental and/or retailer and get it!!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 25, 2006)

maniclion said:


> That Hayden Star Wars dude
> Colin Farrel
> Keanu
> Jean Claude
> ...





I disagree with that.  I think he is a pretty damn good actor.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 25, 2006)

The worst actor is DMX damnit.  

The best actors are: 
Denzel - he's so dreamy
Samuel L - If you don't include "Snakes on a Plane"
Mel Gibson - Braveheart is all I have to say
Mathew McConaughey - I think he's good
Johny Depp - He's so fucking good in every role he plays
Cool Hand Luke - What the hell is his name(sorry i'm kinda drunk)


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> I disagree with that. I think he is a pretty damn good actor.


His last few movies were pretty good.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> The worst actor is DMX damnit.
> 
> Cool Hand Luke - What the hell is his name(sorry i'm kinda drunk)


Steve McQueen or was that Paul Newman. Both great actors.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 25, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Steve McQueen or was that Paul Newman. Both great actors.




Paul Newman.  That's his name, he is awesome.  "The Colour of Money" was an awesome movie as well. 

Wait, so was "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance KId."


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2006)

"I got em' both!!!"

"On a dead run!"


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 25, 2006)

OH NO not BILL! 

Captain Kirk!

C'mon peeps he take the piss out of himself!

What is that new TV program he is in Boston Legal? 

And Arnold's performance in Hercules of New York is stellar!  

Anyway, who cares how Arnie acts, he just looked GREAT in Conan. 

Conan the Barbarian was a very formative film for me.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 25, 2006)

Billy Blanks
Jason Statham (Transporter guy)
Jason Priestley
Madonna
Steven Seagal 
Matthew McConaughey
Chuck Norris
Tom Selleck
Macauloy Culkin
Matthew Perry


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> *Paul Walker*
> *Lorenzo Lamas*
> *Steven Seagal
> Keanu Reeves
> ...



Keanu Reeves and Ja Rule....Feddie too

Keanue and Nick Cage would be my top two


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 25, 2006)

Jenny Mcarthy, while attractive, has to be the dumbest thing to ever step in front of a camera in an acting role.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> *William Shatner*




no.....                 not.                       william shatner.       he          TALKS like john h                          TYPES. some words just NEED       more.... EMPHASIS. lol


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 26, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> no.....                 not.                       william shatner.       he          TALKS like john h                          TYPES. some words just NEED       more.... EMPHASIS. lol



ok, c'mon, he HAS given the world THIS FANTASTIC pattern to SPEECH! 

LMAO

x
x
x

T


----------



## KelJu (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, shatner is the man.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> Have you seen....
> The Matrix
> Feeling Minnesota
> Bram Stoker's Dracula
> ...



Yes, I have seen all of them.  BTW you're ghey.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> ok, c'mon, he HAS given the world THIS FANTASTIC pattern to SPEECH!
> 
> LMAO
> 
> ...





John H. said:


> What this "poll" reveals is that everyone is VARIED. As Nature INTENDS!!
> 
> There is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WRONG with that. It is PARAMOUNT that those persons you are with are those you TRULY CARE ABOUT and that each person is of age and ability of consent and freely give that consent. That is SACRED and having people you CARE ABOUT is a GIFT EACH PERSON SHOULD RECOGNIZE AND RESPECT AND HONOR. And that includes any Sexual communications they will have for sure!
> 
> Take Care, John H.



see   are you THINKING what i'm thinking? john h IS will's illigitimate LOVE child.















or ron jeremy's   i can't decide


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> no.....                 not.                       william shatner.       he          TALKS like john h                          TYPES. some words just NEED       more.... EMPHASIS. lol






John H. said:


> What this "poll" reveals is that everyone is VARIED. As Nature INTENDS!!
> 
> There is ABSOLUTELY NOTHING WRONG with that. It is PARAMOUNT that those persons you are with are those you TRULY CARE ABOUT and that each person is of age and ability of consent and freely give that consent. That is SACRED and having people you CARE ABOUT is a GIFT EACH PERSON SHOULD RECOGNIZE AND RESPECT AND HONOR. And that includes any Sexual communications they will have for sure!
> 
> Take Care, John H.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Yes, I have seen all of them.  BTW you're ghey.



...and you wonder why everything thinks you are an asshat and picks on you.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> ...and you wonder why everything thinks you are an asshat and picks on you.



I don't wonder that.  You still use that word?  Wow, what a fag.  Everything?  WTF are you talking about?


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> I don't wonder that.  You still use that word?  Wow, what a fag.  Everything?  WTF are you talking about?



In your case, everything. Like dining furniture and lawn mowers, even they think you are an asshat.

My point is, you come up with these insults out of the blue that run completely out of context. Not cool. You seem to be getting all uppity, I don't know why because you just threw a rude comment out of nowhere.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> In your case, everything. Like dining furniture and lawn mowers, even they think you are an asshat.
> 
> My point is, you come up with these insults out of the blue that run completely out of context. Not cool. You seem to be getting all uppity, I don't know why because you just threw a rude comment out of nowhere.



I called you "ghey" because you brought up "My own Private Idaho".  One of the gheyest movies out there.  Get the context now?  Nice cover up for using bad grammar BTW.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2006)

Sigh, I'm not going to bother with this sort of arguement.


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Keanu Reeves is emo.  He may even be qualified to be an emo ninja:



He'd beat you to death if he heard you call him an emo.  (as would any self respecting person over 30)


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> Sigh, I'm not going to bother with this sort of arguement.


----------



## the nut (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn the Stonecutters' Society...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> In your case, everything. Like dining furniture and lawn mowers, even they think you are an asshat.





DoubleBase, if you didn't intend it to be mean, just say so.  You seem to have problems communicating on the Internet.  Try using more emoticons to get your intent across.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 26, 2006)

DOMS said:


> DoubleBase, if you didn't intend it to be mean, just say so.  You seem to have problems communicating on the Internet.  Try using more emoticons to get your intent across.


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 26, 2006)

Halle Berry, Tom Cruise and Leonardo DiCaprio are damn good actors. Check out Gothica, Magnolia and Romeo & Juliet.


----------

